# Ein Bild aus vielen Screenshots erstellen



## Radhad (17. Juni 2012)

Ich suche ein Programm, wo ich aus vielen Screenshots einer Karte ein großes Bild bekomme. Die Screenshots würde ich dann selber anfertigen, horizontal und vertikal. Das Programm müsste dann die Überlappung erkennen und ein Bild draus machen. Kennt jemand solch ein Programm?

Ziel ist es ganz am Ende, das Bild wieder zu zerschneiden in Tiles für die Google Maps API


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
du könntest mal versuchen ob du daraus ein Panoramabild mit Photoshop machen kannst.
Ansonsten gibts noch das hier: http://krpano.com/tools/kmaketiles/

Viele Grüße


----------

